# Tips for Valet Parking



## bobpark56 (Jul 19, 2012)

Curious here: If a resort charges a daily resort fee (say $25) that includes parking and then adds a $3 daily surcharge for valet parking, is one expected to tip for valet service? Or is that what the surcharge is for?


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 19, 2012)

A resort fee, and others like mandatory Valet Parking are just a way of jacking up the daily rate you have to pay so they can advertise a lower rate and still get the higher income.

As far as Valet parking, its up to you for tips. I figure if I want good service and I am there for more than a night or two, a buck or two tip is money well spent.

Cheers


----------



## Margariet (Jul 19, 2012)

Always tip the guys of valet parking. Often they run like crazy and give you good service. The surcharge usually doesn't cover tips and with only $3 for valet parking you can easily tip.


----------



## travelguy (Jul 19, 2012)

One thing I've noticed is that many people tip only on the pick-up of the car, not the drop-off.  I tip a buck or two both ways ESPECIALLY on the drop-off because that's where the valet has control of the car!


----------



## geekette (Jul 19, 2012)

I also will do it both ways, with an extra $ if they help me offload my luggage/groceries.

I figure the 'mandatory fee' is the cost to the resort for offering the service.  I tip as a rule.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 19, 2012)

travelguy said:


> One thing I've noticed is that many people tip only on the pick-up of the car, not the drop-off.  I tip a buck or two both ways ESPECIALLY on the drop-off because that's where the valet has control of the car!




Another reason to tip on drop-off is that a lot of valets work for tips only.  The valet who parks your car may not be around when you pick up your car, especially if it's a night shift/day shift thing at a resort.  So the night shift valet may not make nearly as much in tips as the day shift one.

Dave


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 19, 2012)

At one resort where we stayed recently, the "reserved" valet lot was simply the two rows closest to the front door. Thus, the valet did not run to+from the cars, just strolled outside the portico.

I still tipped, but only $1 per drop-off & pick-up, or about half what I'd tip had the valet lot not been so close.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 20, 2012)

robertlaura said:


> Does the fee to valet parking differ from area to area?



It differs from resort-to-resort, but I'd say it tends to be higher in the NE and California, than in the hinterlands.


----------



## bobpark56 (Jul 20, 2012)

Well...If you feel the need to tip when the resort has already charged an extra fee for valet parking over regular parking, just what is that fee buying you? 

It seems to me that we have been conditioned by social pressure or guilt or whatever to ignore the fact that a valet fee has already been charged  (I'm probably going to be criticized as mean or nasty for saying this.)


----------



## ronparise (Jul 20, 2012)

The reason to tip a Valet is the same reason you tip a waiter or other personal service provider..Thanks for a job well done and thanks for helping me


Have you ever seen the movie, Ferris Beulers day off?  Theres a scene in that movie that gives another reason. You want them to take good care of your property..a little bribe to do that might help


----------



## Margariet (Jul 20, 2012)

bobpark56 said:


> Well...If you feel the need to tip when the resort has already charged an extra fee for valet parking over regular parking, just what is that fee buying you?
> 
> It seems to me that we have been conditioned by social pressure or guilt or whatever to ignore the fact that a valet fee has already been charged  (I'm probably going to be criticized as mean or nasty for saying this.)



You are the OP of this question but you already seem to have made up your mind! You will be the non tipper in the resort ! Enjoy your stay but don't complain if your valet is very slow or if they don't say goodbye to you.


----------



## geekette (Jul 20, 2012)

bobpark56 said:


> Well...If you feel the need to tip when the resort has already charged an extra fee for valet parking over regular parking, just what is that fee buying you?
> 
> It seems to me that we have been conditioned by social pressure or guilt or whatever to ignore the fact that a valet fee has already been charged  (I'm probably going to be criticized as mean or nasty for saying this.)



I don't think you are mean or nasty, and I can see why you are asking.  But I think the point is that the fee doesn't go to the people doing the job (altho I assume they receive an hourly wage of some sort).  Presumably the fee helps to offset the wages, maybe built/paved the parking and/or valet stand/office.  If you don't bring a car, you are probably still on the hook for the fee.  That's the part I'm not keen on.  

I believe it is much like the waiter- tip for service rendered.

I'm also not keen on the Here a Tip, There a Tip, Freaking EVERYWHERE is a tip tip tip, but, that's what's in place in the US and so I will play along as it suits me.

I have even dumped my change into a Qdoba tip cup because of how extra yummy they made my dish.  No real tip expectation but I was moved to do so based on service and custom product creation.


----------



## Darwin (Jul 20, 2012)

Here is my thought on tipping.  If I go to a McDonald's to eat, I expect a "McDonald's" level of service, basic, fast, polite, & courteous.  The prices I pay for the food there, I think, reflects this basic service.  
If I eat at a five star restaurant, I expect a "five star" level of service and part of the price I pay for the food reflects this five star level of service.

I don't think I should have to tip at either place for their level of service.

Now, if a person at either restaurant goes above or beyond what I expect from them, for there basic service"  then I tip accordingly.

In a perfect world this is how I see tipping.  Tipping for service this is above and beyond.

That being said, I tip for everything.  That is the way it is...............


----------



## jjluhman (Jul 22, 2012)

Most hotels/resorts hire valet companies and the fee they charge covers the fees they are charged by the company.  The valets are paid an hourly rate, but much like waiters they rely on tips for their income.  In some cases the hotels don't even own their parking lots/garages and are charged per space by the parking company for that too- so your valet fee may cover that cost and explain why you see it on your bill even when you don't valet.


----------



## Bella Santos (Sep 17, 2012)

bobpark56 said:


> Curious here: If a resort charges a daily resort fee (say $25) that includes parking and then adds a $3 daily surcharge for valet parking, is one expected to tip for valet service? Or is that what the surcharge is for?



I always give tips to valets because I want them to know that they are appreciated and by giving them tips I think that they know that I appreciate their work...


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 17, 2012)

You people crack me up!  I've lived in the West and InterMountain West for all my life.  I *never* tip in.  Unless you tip a lot ($20+) when tipping in, it doesn't avail you a closer car when it comes time for retrieving it.  As for tipping in so the valet receives the tip personally, know that in Vegas it is customary for valet tips to be pooled.  

When retrieving their cars, locals in Vegas generally tip the valet about $3. nowadays, occasionally as low as $2. and some people as much as $5. for no special services.  Certainly no more or less. Talking about timeshare valets in various locales may obviously vary.

Fern


----------



## ronparise (Sep 17, 2012)

bobpark56 said:


> Curious here: If a resort charges a daily resort fee (say $25) that includes parking and then adds a $3 daily surcharge for valet parking, is one expected to tip for valet service? Or is that what the surcharge is for?



TIP

and watch the movie Ferris Beulers day off


----------



## jont (Sep 17, 2012)

It doesn't hurt to grease the palms at both ends. A few bucks can go long way, Esp if you take the time and effort to learn and use the names of the Valets. Just saying!


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 17, 2012)

I forgot to add, if you own an expensive car or a hot sports car, and want it back with no extra miles, then you might want to tip a considerable amount when dropping off the car.  My Camry, and the van before it, are not considered cars the valets yearn to own :>)


----------



## am1 (Sep 17, 2012)

Fern Modena said:


> I forgot to add, if you own an expensive car or a hot sports car, and want it back with no extra miles, then you might want to tip a considerable amount when dropping off the car.  My Camry, and the van before it, are not considered cars the valets yearn to own :>)



Thats just sad.  I not the mileage when someone drives my car.


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 18, 2012)

I tip upon the safe, unscratched return of my car.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 18, 2012)

Lots of times when you drop off your car for valet parking, it just sits there until someone has a car to go bring down.  So the person who greats you and the curb and takes the keys (or tells you to leave them in the ignition) may not be the person who parks it.  Therefore, I never tip coming in . . . and always tip upon pick-up (usually a buck or two).  Sorry I don't see myself tipping $3-$5 . . . especially in Vegas.


----------



## geekette (Sep 18, 2012)

Fern Modena said:


> You people crack me up!  I've lived in the West and InterMountain West for all my life.  I *never* tip in.  Unless you tip a lot ($20+) when tipping in, it doesn't avail you a closer car when it comes time for retrieving it.  As for tipping in so the valet receives the tip personally, know that in Vegas it is customary for valet tips to be pooled.
> 
> When retrieving their cars, locals in Vegas generally tip the valet about $3. nowadays, occasionally as low as $2. and some people as much as $5. for no special services.  Certainly no more or less. Talking about timeshare valets in various locales may obviously vary.
> 
> Fern



I don't tip for proximity as I don't care.  They will store it where they will store it and they will retrieve it from there.  

I also do not drive A Hot Car and would not be so presumptuous as to assume that they will ding my car if I DON'T tip.  It's a service, and I pay for it, that's all.  I don't consider it a bribe, nor "insurance" that nothing will happen to my car.  I trust that nothing bad will happen to my car whether I tip or not.


----------



## Safti (Sep 18, 2012)

travelguy said:


> One thing I've noticed is that many people tip only on the pick-up of the car, not the drop-off.  I tip a buck or two both ways ESPECIALLY on the drop-off because that's where the valet has control of the car!



Tips are generally pooled so it's not necessary to tip both ways.


----------



## travelguy (Sep 19, 2012)

Safti said:


> Tips are generally pooled so it's not necessary to tip both ways.



The tip itself, regardless of individual or pooled, is not the issue.  The tip-in is to provide demonstrate to that valet that I understand that they work for tips and that I provide remuneration for good service.  I'm not anticipating extra service or proximity of my car, just the care I expect from good valet service.  A valet that received an unexpected tip-in is going to be slightly happier and maybe a little more motivated to have respect for my car.  Better than to disrespect the valet by ignoring him and flipping him the keys.  IMHO, a tip-in is a good investment for few bucks.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 19, 2012)

The valet guys are so happy to be rid of my 8 y.o. Prius with food wrappers and empty soda cans on the floor or _el cheapo_ rental that I'm surprised they don't pay me to take it off the premises. When I hand over a couple bucks they are surprised. 

Jim


----------



## gnorth16 (Sep 19, 2012)

geekette said:


> I don't consider it a bribe, nor "insurance" that nothing will happen to my car.  I trust that nothing bad will happen to my car whether I tip or not.



I remember in Tijuana, walking down the street and hearing a local offer an American a deal where he would "watch his car for $20" to make sure nothing happens to it. 

I used to be a server and a bartender, so the bulk of my earnings were from tips.  I have no problem tipping when the service is adequate or better.  Doesn't matter what the job is)  When the service is the pits and people EXPECT to be tipped, that's where I draw the line. If I see the individual busting their hump, I always make sure to tip a bit extra.  Being a good waiter is harder than some people think it is....


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 19, 2012)

gnorth16 said:


> I remember in Tijuana, walking down the street and hearing a local offer an American a deal where he would "watch his car for $20" to make sure nothing happens to it.



I've actually paid 'watchers' in NYC and Camden NJ to keep and eye on my semi-truck- sometimes while I slept inside it. Hard to discern which gang has jurisdiction over that block though. It doesn't do to pay the wrong gang. Half a $10 bill up front and the other half when you leave.


----------

